# AppleTv hdmi sur chaine hifi ?



## Mathie (30 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai pouvoir streamer de la musique sur ma chaine hifi par le biais de l'AppleTv, le seul problème est que je ne dispose pas d'entrée Optique sur ma chaine hifi, mais je dispose quand même d'une entrée hdmi 
Donc je me posais la question si je peut brancher mon AppleTv sur ma chaine hifi par le biais d'un cable hdmi ? 
Et si de la haute qualité musicale envoyée sur l'AppleTv (16 bits/44,1 kHz) pouvais passer par le cable hdmi jusqu'à ma chaine hifi ? 

Pouvez vous me conseiller sur un branchement fiable svp ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## EntertheVoid (31 Juillet 2014)

Déjà c est bizarre que ton amplificateur n aie pas d entrées optique et coaxiale,vu qu il as une entrée HDMI??!!
Et oui avec du HDMI tu peux véhiculer du 16bits 44,1khz!!!
Tu peux même aller plus loin mais cela dépend de la norme de la connectique HDMI??!!


----------



## Mathie (31 Juillet 2014)

Oui il y une entrée coaxiale sur ma chaine hifi, et je me suis trompé c'est une sortie hdmi que je possède ( car ma chaine est aussi un home cinéma donc je peut lire des dvd depuis ma chaine )


----------



## EntertheVoid (31 Juillet 2014)

donc il as aussi des entrées HDMI comme tout ampli home cinéma qui se respect!!!


----------



## Mathie (1 Août 2014)

en fait les sorties sont :
-hdmi
-coaxile
-line

et les entrées :

-aux


----------



## EntertheVoid (1 Août 2014)

dis nous plutot la référence de ton ampli HxC
se serait plus simple!!!


----------



## Mathie (1 Août 2014)

C'est un home cinema Philips DCD7010


----------



## EntertheVoid (1 Août 2014)

je viens de voir sur le site de PHILIPS ta mini chaine HxC
ben as première vue tu ne pourras pas écoutés ta musique via ton Apple TV!!!
vu que cette chaine n as pas d entrées optique ni HDMI!!!
désolé...
ou acheter un adaptateur avec une entrée optique et une sortie coaxiale...ainsi tu rentres le son de ton Apple TV en optique sur l adaptateur et tu ressorts en coaxiale sur ta mini chaine HxC...
par contre je ne sais pas si la qualité du son sera bonne car j en n ai jamais eu entre les mains...
c est dommage que cette mini chaine HxC ne prenne pas en charge l airplay...


----------

